# My Vivarium



## Kristina (Jan 26, 2009)

These are pictures of my vivarium, which contains several species indigenous to Northern Michigan. I do not recommend mixing species if you are new to vivariums or habitat recreation. 

Right now I don't have a lot of living vegetation, as I recently did a tear down and rebuild and I can't go out collecting because there are three feet of snow on the ground.





















































Kristina











Slimy Salamander eggs


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Very cool.

Dawna


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 27, 2009)

That is really cool! Love the pic of the eggs!


----------



## Isa (Jan 27, 2009)

That is a very nice vivarium you have, good luck with the eggs 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the little redback salamander....did you know they actually have a clan dynamic? Similar to wolves? Like they have territories and stuff, and they recognize and take care of their own young?

How many animals live in there?


----------



## Kristina (Jan 27, 2009)

Yup, I did know that  They can be very territorial, but recognive their own offspring by scent.

I am not exactly sure how many critters are in there, lol. There are about 14 species of invertabrates and insects that breed on their own, plus the salamanders feed on the inverts, so it is a "circle of life." The animals that I see most and pay the most attention to are the large snail, three salamanders and Cope's Grey Treefrog.

Kristina


----------



## terryo (Jan 27, 2009)

Kristina, I love that vivarium. What size is the tank? Also how often do you clean it?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 27, 2009)

That's really neat--like your own ecosystem in there! Congrats on the eggs--I think I saw on another thread how rare those are.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kristina, that is a great viv you have going I too like the eggs I've never seen Salamander eggs before thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Laura (Jan 27, 2009)

Love the Toad!
the eggs,, hard to tell size.. look like snail eggs i used to see..
used to see toads too, but they are long gone..:-(


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you sure that you've got slimeys? They look like blue spotted to me....

Everything I've read about slimeys says that they have white speckles....


----------



## Kristina (Jan 28, 2009)

The color on the Slimies can vary from white to pale blue. They are whiter than they actually look in the pics, my camera just picked up blue for some reason. Blue spotteds also lay their eggs in water 

The tank is 28" X 16" X 12", I am not real sure on the gallon size because I bought it used. I spot clean for frog feces often, but I don't tear it down more than once a year. Most waste is recycled into the tank. My own little patch of forest 

I am positive they are not snail eggs. They are larger than they look in the picture, still small, but too large even for my giant snail.

Kristina


----------

